# Dive Report - Key Largo



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Guys - got to mix a little diving with my business triplast weekend. Thanks to all that helped me get ready for the trip. I booked a guided trip with Rainbow Reef and was very pleased. There were about 12 divers on a 42 Newton.

Tank 1 - Washington Reef - Depth 10-35', Temp 68, Viz 40'. Plunged and nearly sat on a 6' nurse shark, pretty cool - no fouls called. Dropped down to meet 2 goliath groupers in the 80-100 lb range, very friendly and 1 swam right into my mask. Lots of corals (which I know nothing about) and various fish.

Tank 2 - Mike's Wreck - Dpeth 15-25', Temp 68, Viz 40'. Cool old steel shell with some cannons strewn about, all nestled in various coral reefs. Saw a huge 6' diameter elkhorn coral (evidently pretty rare).

Met some great new friends at Sharky's (local hangout) that dive with Ocean Divers. I will give them a shot next time. Don't know about their diving skills, but they can hold their own at the bar. Here are some shots from my room (gonna have to buy an underwater camera soon):


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

not bad when you can get some dives in on a business trip. kind of surprised the water wasn't warmer than 68 degrees. sure is warmer than here though. 

last summer I got an olympus tough. good waterproof camera - to 33ft without a housing and 132 with housing. Really been pleased and can't say anything bad about it. 

Cool post, didn't know you were a diver.


----------

